
Interactive tools to view and download realtime fullresolution satellite imagery - mzs
https://www.nesdis.noaa.gov/content/imagery-and-data
======
bradknowles
The actual title at the page is “NEW! Use these interactive tools to view and
download real-time, full-resolution satellite imagery.”

Of course, this is for weather satellite pictures, not surveillance.

